# MITEK & Streetwires



## KP (Nov 13, 2005)

Was looking thru the online Streetwires catalog and noticed they are owned by Mitek now? When did this happen? Looks like it might have been a while now. What happened to the guy that was at Streetwires? (Jeremy wasn't it?)

Anyone remember the Tiffany line? What years did they make that line?


----------



## mmiller (Mar 7, 2008)

where have u been?????????

They have been owned by them for many years.


----------



## KP (Nov 13, 2005)

I see that now. Just struck me as an odd relationship I guess.


----------



## WLDock (Sep 27, 2005)

Welcome to the world of car audio in 2010. Did you see they owned XTANT as well? If you have money...you get to own car audio companies.


----------



## KP (Nov 13, 2005)

Xtant was in the mid 90's. (1996 to be exact) MITEK has bought several companies over the years, according to their history pages.


----------

